# Using Lava Rock to tie off Java's and Anubias???



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

do you think I would have any problems using pieces of Lava Rock to try to root ferns and anubias in the tank? I dont have extra driftwood to use. Thanks for all your help in advanced.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The red ones or the black Hawaiian feather rock?


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

the red ones, typically seen in stores. It's unlucky to take anything off the Hawaiian Islands....learned that when I went to University of Hawaii.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like people are using it.. 
Check this out 
GVAC On the Use of Crushed Lava Rock


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

the grey lava rock is not the native Hawaiian Lava Rock. There are other locations in the world that lava rock is available. Ive seen the type they are talking about. I got a rather large piece for free and I had someone at work cut it up. i thought if green algae likes the lava rock. Why wouldn't java ferns.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

Anubis attaches well to tuffa, lava, and all sorts of other rocks. Before i moved, i had some very dramatic pieces attached to Texas holey rock. they were like submerged bonsai trees. with ferns, Ive only used tufa, but it worked fine.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

but wouldn't I have a problem with tufa rock in a community tank that Im trying to keep below 7 ph? I know I have seen them in Cichlid tanks with immaculate java fern growths.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

just try it with another inert rock. even an old piece of slate should work.


----------

